# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Gimli's Bearded Axe

## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sick

----------


## Moondog55

Awesome
A few k's there to buy one of those

----------


## Marc

Or make one yourself ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

A new type of axe shows us an easier and smarter way to chop wood

----------


## ringtail

Yeah, goodluck with Aussie hardwood. Seems to be the standard reply to all splitting videos.

----------


## ringtail

Very cool video

----------


## Marc

Clearly not an axe but a splitter and yes, only good for some of our hardwoods. 
I don't think it would be any good as a weapon though.

----------


## ringtail

I guess anything like that can be good as a weapon, as long as the other guy doesn't have a gun.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah, goodluck with Aussie hardwood. Seems to be the standard reply to all splitting videos.

  
Ah yes....it usually splits easy and clean in one direction....try going against the grain though.....

----------


## ringtail

Definitely an art to manually splitting aussie hwd. One can beat it all day ( said the actress to the bishop  :Biggrin:  ) and have the splitter bounce off. Hit it on the edge and away it goes if you're lucky. I want to make a screw cone splitter but the kits are import only. Freight is the killer. The kit itself costs about $170 US with another $100 US freight.

----------

